# Anyone fancy going to the banks' AGMs to raise the tracker issue?



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2017)

There is a great opportunity to get publicity for the tracker issues at the AGMs of 

AIB (& EBS)- Thursday 27 April - 

Bank of Ireland - Friday April 28th 11 am Aviva Stadium, Lansdowne Road

permanent tsb  Wed May 10th 11.30 

A few of us went to the permanent tsb AGM a few years ago and got great publicity on the very high rates they were charging.

If you want to go, you have to either buy one or two shares in the bank, or else get a proxy from another shareholder.

If anyone is a shareholder in one of the above and would be prepared to give it to someone to attend and speak, please PM me.

I will go if I am free. But it's hard to make an impact as a lone voice. 

Brendan


----------



## notabene (22 Mar 2017)

Is Ulster Bank's coming up?


----------



## SaySomething (22 Mar 2017)

@notabene Ulster Bank is a subsidiary of RBS. RBS held their AGM in London in February as far as I know.


----------



## notabene (22 Mar 2017)

@SaySomething - hopefully we won't need to think of it next year.....


----------

